
Troubleshooting emails with Excel attachments that crashed a T1 circuit - lordelph
https://np.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9si6r9/postmortem_mri_disables_every_ios_device_in/e8rbgmg/?context=2
======
lordelph
This is up there with the 500 mile email problem - the nature of headers
inside an XLS file embedded in an email caused a signalling error in a T1 line
when the email was retrieved!

